

I was looking up Facebook on Alexa, and I came across this... - theli0nheart
http://imgur.com/IWTaA.png

======
theli0nheart
Here's the text in case anyone wants to search for it online. I've had no
success. I'm thinking it's from a movie.

    
    
      About I am the person Ramiro dis on the air (facebook.com):
      Everyone it's time for me to come out and let you know I am 
      the one who Ramiro dis on the air. Not Crazy Ace. He tell 
      people that Crazy Ace and I am one person. As Ramiro has 
      anyone been calling in and playing the dis. To me I wanted 
      him to see how I felt. All you had to say I don't have slam 
      jam by Crazy Ace but you took it to far. Crazy Ace was 
      trying to make has life a litter better and you just made a 
      fool out out of your radio station. I will not good to your 
      level. I am a better man then that. The only way I will 
      Stop is you bring me to the station and put me on the air 
      and you can tell everyone what a big fool you and your 
      staff was. And then you can say how sorry you are and you 
      will not hurt any one else. That's what real men do. Not 
      the kid game you played.

